# Link to my videos



## Tomlinson (Feb 11, 2017)

Hopefully, this is a link to my first attempt at YouTube videos. These are the sort of videos which I enjoy watching when made by other modellers.
[URL="https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR826iNGM4p2dxuISyrnaBA"https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR826iNGM4p2dxuISyrnaBA[/URL]

Looks strange but worth a try.
Eric T


----------



## bazmak (Feb 11, 2017)

still not working for me


----------



## chucketn (Feb 11, 2017)

blanik said:


> The above link doesn't work. I've removed the extra "http://" at the beginning of the link:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR826iNGM4p2dxuISyrnaBA


 
blanic, your link still has the extra HTTP://, and doesn't work...


Chuck


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 11, 2017)

This link should work : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCR826iNGM4p2dxuISyrnaBA or if it doesn't, CLICK HERE


----------

